# Solved: Looking for program to generate list output



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, all.

I'm not exactly sure this is the right subforum for this question, but please bear with me.

I'm looking for a very specific program that can generate a list input based on custom field values, up to and including, a list to generate another list from a given set of parameters.

To be more specific, say I want to generate a list of URL's. I have: http://url.url.url/url/*xyz#.url and from it I want to generate a list of URL's that will have "*" replaced with a list of words in a TXT file, and "#" replaced with numbers starting from X to Y, and "xyz" stays the same throughout.

I've looked around and found the "URL Generator": http://www.spadixbd.com/freetools/urlgen.htm

However, it doesn't have a field value for a list input, just the number-variable input.

Is there a program or application out there that can achieve this list-to-list generation?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

This require special custom make software ... we're able to customer build something like that in web base... But I need exactly what you need..... LIke what is your input file... what kind of URL you have and the output file format..


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

So does that mean you'd be able to make such a program, if it doesn't yet exist?


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure this is the right subforum for this question, but please bear with me.
> 
> ...


I code C/C++ and I can't see that as being particually difficult to do, do you know any programming Languages yourself? I could see if I could write one for you in VC++ for free if you want as I Freelance as a hobby 

I can't promise anything quickly as I have finals soon and are studying a lot but I could do it in my free time..

The file containing the list would have to also be in .txt format and the program would be a .exe in the end.

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

doctorzeus said:


> I code C/C++ and I can't see that as being particually difficult to do, do you know any programming Languages yourself? I could see if I could write one for you in VC++ for free if you want as I Freelance as a hobby
> 
> I can't promise anything quickly as I have finals soon and are studying a lot but I could do it in my free time..
> 
> DoctorZeus


Hey, that's a really nice offer, DoctorZeus. Unfortunately, my programming skills are currently nil; one of those things I plan on rectifying in the near future.

Just let me know if it will take more than a month!


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> Hey, that's a really nice offer, DoctorZeus. Unfortunately, my programming skills are currently nil; one of those things I plan on rectifying in the near future.
> 
> Just let me know if it will take more than a month!


Shouldn't do, I will work on it in my free time and upload to you at the end..hopefully it will be what you wanted, I can always make editations if it is not..

Hope this Helps

Doctorzeus


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Here it is tell me if there are any problems with the program or it is not what you wanted...

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, man. Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I never got the e-mail notice of your message! I'll get back to you ASAP after I've tested this thing. YOU ROCK!


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> Hey, man. Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I never got the e-mail notice of your message! I'll get back to you ASAP after I've tested this thing. YOU ROCK!


No problem  glad to help!

Remember you need .NET framework 4 (although you should have that already as it is a MSUpdate regular), if it doesn't start or something like that tell me and I can tweak my compiler settings off debug release (remembered I forgot to do that but if it works fine then no need  )

Doctorzeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

doctorzeus said:


> No problem  glad to help!
> 
> Remember you need .NET framework 4 (although you should have that already as it is a MSUpdate regular), if it doesn't start or something like that tell me and I can tweak my compiler settings off debug release (remembered I forgot to do that but if it works fine then no need  )
> 
> Doctorzeus


Yep. It doesn't work, even after I got .NET framework 4. "URL-Generator.exe has stopped working" comes up every time I try to initiate the program.


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, the program initiates after I downloaded three dll's (had to be in the same root folder as the executable: msvcp100d.dll, msvcr100.dll, and msvcr100d.dll). BUT whenever I open the text file with the line-by-line list of words, it doesn't seem to generate a list of URL's based on the word-list file. What gives?


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, I figured out why it isn't doing exactly what I want. In the case that I want the numbers not to change (range x to x, not x to y), the program only reads the first line from the word-list file. When I want the number to remain the same, I also want the program to use the word-list file exclusively.

E.g., 1st URL + TXT + 2nd URL + X + 3rd URL should work even if X is the same while the TXT file has numerous lines. The X number that I put in also seems to read the Xth line in the text file; I don't want this to happen - the program should read the first line onward by default.

I'm sure this can be fixed.


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

One last request: in the output window, could one be given the ability to CTRL+A and CTLR+C so that it won't take forever to copy a list of over a thousand lines? Either that or the output could be ported to another TXT file, making the process even easier.

Thanks again, DoctorZeus!


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> Okay, the program initiates after I downloaded three dll's (had to be in the same root folder as the executable: msvcp100d.dll, msvcr100.dll, and msvcr100d.dll). BUT whenever I open the text file with the line-by-line list of words, it doesn't seem to generate a list of URL's based on the word-list file. What gives?


That sounds like there is an issue with your .NET framework, I would re-install it..I tried it on 3 computers at my house and they all ran it fine...


```
Okay, I figured out why it isn't doing exactly what I want. In the case  that I want the numbers not to change (range x to x, not x to y), the  program only reads the first line from the word-list file. When I want  the number to remain the same, I also want the program to use the  word-list file exclusively.
 
E.g., 1st URL + TXT + 2nd URL + X + 3rd URL should work even if X is the  same while the TXT file has numerous lines. The X number that I put in  also seems to read the Xth line in the text file; I don't want this to  happen - the program should read the first line onward by default.
 
I'm sure this can be fixed.
```
Oh ok, that can be done altough is it ok If I create an extra textbox where you can define how many URL's you want generated? It is easier time wise for me as the program will probubly need some major re-structuring otherwise...



> One last request: in the output window, could one be given the ability to CTRL+A and CTLR+C so that it won't take forever to copy a list of over a thousand lines? Either that or the output could be ported to another TXT file, making the process even easier.
> 
> Thanks again, DoctorZeus!


You should already be able to right-click in the textbox and select "copy", you can also press "select all"...

Ok here is a version that is hopefully what you want..again tell me if it is not...

DoctorZeus

P.S

I will add save to textfile and validation functionality after my finals...but the current one should easily suit your needs as you can just copy it into a textbox..


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

I just ran the latest version and it seems to fit the bill perfectly! You're the MAN, DoctorZeus. Thanks a lot.

Best of luck on your finals. I'm sure you'll do great.

Now let's hope it can generate 2million URL's without any problems; this might call for some multi-threading.


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> I just ran the latest version and it seems to fit the bill perfectly! You're the MAN, DoctorZeus. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Best of luck on your finals. I'm sure you'll do great.
> 
> Now let's hope it can generate 2million URL's without any problems; this might call for some multi-threading.


Thanks, again glad to help..lets hope so with my finals!!

It should be able to generate that many however it will probubly take a while!! (about 30 minutes by my estimate...) I had no idea you wanted it to generate that many!!!

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

doctorzeus said:


> Thanks, again glad to help..lets hope so with my finals!!
> 
> It should be able to generate that many however it will probubly take a while!! (about 30 minutes by my estimate...) I had no idea you wanted it to generate that many!!!
> 
> DoctorZeus


I'm using a list of over 200,000 words, and I'll have to use this list in full a number of times. Turns out that generating a list of 20,000 URLs from the word list takes well over an hour to complete! I have some long hours ahead of me, but it is certainly better than doing it by hand.

It most definitely helps!


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

By the way, since my last message, I'm running multiple instances of the program (at least three) after splitting the word-list I'm using into separate chunks. This will make things go even faster! 

One last issue: whenever the program runs for extended periods, there's always this nagging "Not Responding", and the little green bar freezes to a halt. While I know that the program is still running, it is somewhat annoying. Maybe if you disabled the auto-update feature for the text-box in the program, the display won't be overloaded as the program runs - in effect, just have the program display the results after it's done computing them. (I'm not sure if that's relevant, but just a suggestion, I guess.)


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, all these problems are due to the lack of me not adding multi-threading (which I probably would have done had I known you were generating so many)..Basically the form is being handled on the same thread that the loop which generates the URL's is on...hence your problem.

For V1.1 I will add multi threading, validation etc. so it will be alot quicker when generating the number of URL's that you want...remember it does also depend on your CPU...

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

That's cool, DoctorZeus. Take the time you need.

Now let's hope that for V2.0 you enable GPU multi-threading: http://www.nvidia.com/object/GPU_Computing.html . (My GTX 285M definitely needs more exercise.)

Bad joke, I know. 

Thanks again!


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> That's cool, DoctorZeus. Take the time you need.
> 
> Now let's hope that for V2.0 you enable GPU multi-threading: http://www.nvidia.com/object/GPU_Computing.html . (My GTX 285M definitely needs more exercise.)
> 
> ...


lol, yes that is a bit much 

I also have two ATI 5770's so can't test that as well as I think you need to get in contact with NVIDIA to be able to do get the framework to access that part of the cards infustructure..

Oh by the way I found why you were having the issue with the DLL's, you need the C++ Runtime from Microsoft:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=a7b7a05e-6de6-4d3a-a423-37bf0912db84

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

Ah, of course! No wonder I had trouble with the DLL's.

I'm not so sure one needs to contact NVIDIA to get access to the GPU. There's a company that provides traditional API's for GPU-based numerical processing, i.e., Libra SDK: http://www.gpusystems.com/libra.aspx . Anyway, I'm not sure it's something you'd be interested in, but it would be amusing to see that used for a "toy" program like this one (not saying that you really can yet, only that it would be gangsta cool). Heck, you can still use plain ol' C++ to boot. 

I'm going to start studying C++ in my free time. You've inspired me to take it more seriously. Thanks!


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

histor said:


> Ah, of course! No wonder I had trouble with the DLL's.
> 
> I'm not so sure one needs to contact NVIDIA to get access to the GPU. There's a company that provides traditional API's for GPU-based numerical processing, i.e., Libra SDK: http://www.gpusystems.com/libra.aspx . Anyway, I'm not sure it's something you'd be interested in, but it would be amusing to see that used for a "toy" program like this one (not saying that you really can yet, only that it would be gangsta cool). Heck, you can still use plain ol' C++ to boot.
> 
> I'm going to start studying C++ in my free time. You've inspired me to take it more seriously. Thanks!


Good to Hear that you are going to learn a programming language! To he honest I'm not that familar with the insides and outs of each particular Graphic brands architecture..

If you plan on learning a Programming Language I don't advice diving straight into C/C++ (you can't dive straight into C++ without knowing C as C++ is an extension of C)..Start with something simple such as Visual Basic which is quite powerful for the kind of language it is. Definatly use the .Net framework if you are only planing to program on Windows..It is a very easy environment to program on (although on the downside it's a bit of a shock when you try and emerge out of the shelted house that is the .Net framework and try normal C compilers and loose the extremly easy to use Windows .Net based Functions). Also Visual Studio is the best IDE ever and I have seen programmers who hate Windows admit that..it's even easier with Visual Assist which you need for VC++ 2010 anyway because Microsoft seems to be taking measures (such as the lack of Intelisense) that are looking suspeciouslly like they are sidelining the language in favour of C# (a very easy language to move to if you know C/C++ but compleatly Microsoft owned and operated)..

I personally began with Visual Basic and then switched to VC++ and recently have been using C# so it could be said I was raised under the Microsoft Roof  , although in the last year I have had to move to UNIX and non .net compilers which was quite a change..

Hope This Helps!

DoctorZeus


----------



## histor (Apr 21, 2011)

DoctorZeus,

Thanks for the pointers, man! I'm thinking I'll try my hands at some C for a bit and see how it goes. I'll definitely keep your advice in mind should I think C isn't quite what I was expecting.

I've already gotten past the first hurdle: finding a compiler: lcc on cygwin.

I look forward to your update as well.

Thanks again!


----------

